# Ferry crossings



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon folks,


Why is there sutch a wide variety of prices for dover crossing ?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Competition between the operators and competition with the Tunnel.....

PLUS

Most of the prices for tourists are partly subsidised by the freight rates...


Carl


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Plus popular/busy times,The prices always seem to go up during school holidays as well.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

I ve just been Quoted £119 for a return trip in march when this year I paid about £80 for th same trip at the same times over 25 % more this year and its not a big van I am constantly amazed by the prices some people pay on here like £60 return.



norm


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Which operator norm ?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Booked our trip for end of May with Norfolkline back in October...

Two week return - 7.6m long coachbuilt....

£49.00 all in.....

It pays to book early..............and avoid popular dates...

We even have sensible crossing times: 10am out, noon back.
C


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello again , 


P & o.


norm


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

That' a good price for that time of day,c.

We tend to catch the 2.00am ish Ferries for aout £60.00


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*ferry tickets*

:roll: hi we use Dover eurochange our m/h is 8.73m tag in peak or off peak we never pay more than £70 return for 1 or 2 month trips they are on the left in the shops just before the port . i have there phone no if you want. all the best.  p.s all ways with P.O


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Equihen plage, jud


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*French aire*



moblee said:


> Equihen plage, jud


 hi moblee spot on we love the beach so private all ways use this one when doing the Brittany & Normandy trip there and back easy for Calais ferry. all the best jud :roll:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We use it alot too,lovely beach


A lot of steps back up though :!:


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi jud ,


The telephone no would be very usefull when you have the time,

thanks very much.


Norm


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

moblee said:


> Equihen plage, jud


WOULD YOU HAVE THE MAP CO-ORDINATES FOR THE PARKING?

Bob


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

sysinfo said:


> moblee said:
> 
> 
> > Equihen plage, jud
> ...


Do you mean this Bob ?

Latitude:	50.679994948299964 
Longitude:	1.5678906440734863.


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*EQUIHEN-PLAGE*

 hi sysinfo. sat-nav N50.40.787 E001.34.117 taken from vicarious books the parking is 3euros per day comes at 9am for money fresh water-toilet empting including . 1 token for 12 hours of electric i think 1 hour from Calais peaceful boulangerie 5mins walk.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice pics jud.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=3356


----------

